# Turning with a Pro



## Lou Currier (Apr 18, 2018)

Got a visit from @Spinartist today. We had a great time turning, BSing, and swapping wood (more like taking but who am I to argue?). Learned a lot especially about tool use and grinds...and I think Lee got tired of saying “slow down Lou!” 

We turned a small Camphor box with a burl inlay on the lid. I still have to finish the bottom before I post pictures of the box but my back is killing me so you will have to wait. 



 



 



 



 

BTW...the hat Lee is wearing he made!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Good to see up and in the shop bud! Private lessons from Lee and wood to boot, twas a good day!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Smitty (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. Glad you had fun, and I hope your back gets better soon.


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 18, 2018)

Smitty said:


> Thanks for sharing. Glad you had fun, and I hope your back gets better soon.



Not likely but thanks. Something I’m going to have to learn to live with. Getting  sucks!

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 18, 2018)

Great pictures! Looks like fun! Nice box and cool hat

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 18, 2018)

Looks like great time had by all! Congrats on carving out time! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 18, 2018)

Good to see members getting together!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 18, 2018)

Very cool guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 18, 2018)

Lou,
Great to meet your family & see your shop!!
Happy to share my woodturning knowledge & bounty of freshly scored wood too!! 

Before you cut the base off, ... finish hollowing the inside, fine tune how the lid fits, & do both -"SLOWLY"!!

Just get the tool in the right place & the wood cuts itself on the tool!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 18, 2018)

FYI... Lou only has two lathes, at least two chucks, 2 grinders, 3 stacks of wood & 20 or so woodturning tools.
I think he's hooked!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 18, 2018)

Cool. Good to see members getting together. ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Apr 18, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> FYI... Lou only has two lathes, at least two chucks, 2 grinders, 3 stacks of wood & 20 or so woodturning tools.
> I think he's hooked!!!



3 stacks of wood???? Amateur......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 18, 2018)

I did a demonstration in The Villages, a township NW of Orlando Tuesday evening & decided to take a detour & stop at @Lou Currier 's on the way home today.


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 18, 2018)

Tony said:


> 3 stacks of wood???? Amateur......




That was just in his garage. I didn't look on the side or out back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 18, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> That was just in his garage. I didn't look on the side or out back



@Lou Currier please tell me you have more wood than that. Heck, I've got that much in the back seat of my truck!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 18, 2018)

The pattern on the box side looks like a shark fin!!


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Not likely but thanks. Something I’m going to have to learn to live with. Getting  sucks!



Keep a positive attitude and don't give up on it yet Lou. Everybody I've ever talked to that's gone through the back surgery routine, said it takes more than one or two trips across the table to get it right. Have a friend in ND that has had 5. Says he's good as new now, feels better than he has for the last 15 years; first 2 or 3 surgeries, he was not impressed. Came out with about as much pain as he went in with. He's had to slow down a little, but he's old enough he probably should have anyhow. Still plenty active, and more so now than he has been for years. 




Tony said:


> @Lou Currier please tell me you have more wood than that. Heck, I've got that much in the back seat of my truck!



For some odd reason that really wouldn't surprise me in the least! Probably all in Flat Rate Boxes too!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 18, 2018)

Very cool! Looks like a good time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 18, 2018)

Tony said:


> 3 stacks of wood???? Amateur......



He didn’t look at the side of the house or the back yard where my hurricane wood stash is 

Funny though...the garage all of a sudden had the sweet smell of camphor

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 18, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Keep a positive attitude and don't give up on it yet Lou. Everybody I've ever talked to that's gone through the back surgery routine, said it takes more than one or two trips across the table to get it right. Have a friend in ND that has had 5. Says he's good as new now, feels better than he has for the last 15 years; first 2 or 3 surgeries, he was not impressed. Came out with about as much pain as he went in with. He's had to slow down a little, but he's old enough he probably should have anyhow. Still plenty active, and more so now than he has been for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’ve had 4 now

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 19, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> I’ve had 4 now


I've had one, hope I have no more. Years of pain has gone away, fixed as far as im concerned. I'm sorry to hear that you are having a rough go with it, I wish you the best and hope your pain eases up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HistoryPens (Apr 27, 2018)

Very cool! Looked like a fun time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 27, 2018)

Looks like an awesome time! @Lou Currier saw you talk about your back pain. Have you ever seen those risers for the lathes that bring the lathe centerline closer to your chest? We had them on the lathes at school and those all seemed to be pretty ergonomic for longer periods of turning. I just noticed you seemed fairly hunched over in the first picture which would hurt even my young back! Haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 27, 2018)

cabomhn said:


> Looks like an awesome time! @Lou Currier saw you talk about your back pain. Have you ever seen those risers for the lathes that bring the lathe centerline closer to your chest? We had them on the lathes at school and those all seemed to be pretty ergonomic for longer periods of turning. I just noticed you seemed fairly hunched over in the first picture which would hurt even my young back! Haha



Haven’t seen those...and you are correct I tend to hunch over as the pain increases and my therapist tells me not to

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 27, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Haven’t seen those...and you are correct I tend to hunch over as the pain increases and my therapist tells me not to



I honestly don't know if the ones we had at school on our delta lathes were custom or not, but could be something worth looking into if you're having pain.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Wouldn't be tough to build some Lou. 2x6 maybe 2x8, build a box essentially for each set of legs and bolt the lathe to each.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 27, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Far as that goes, you could build one big box and pile weight on it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

